# Paparazzi finally snap Jessica Alba upskirt



## Tier (Jan 11, 2008)

do NOT click this!


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## clemson357 (Jan 11, 2008)

Don't click it.


----------



## Doublebase (Jan 11, 2008)

clemson357 said:


> Don't click it.



Thanks I won't.


----------



## Yanick (Jan 11, 2008)

Shit listen to Clemson (because i didn't)...Tier's a cockwad.


----------



## Tier (Jan 11, 2008)

rofl


----------



## DOMS (Jan 11, 2008)

Should I ban him?


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 11, 2008)

That's not banning material, who gives a shit.


----------



## Yanick (Jan 11, 2008)

Yeah it was a minor pain in the ass. Now if it would crash my comp i'd be pissed, but all i had to do was restart firefox.


----------



## Doublebase (Jan 11, 2008)

Yanick said:


> Yeah it was a minor pain in the ass. Now if it would crash my comp i'd be pissed, but all i had to do was restart firefox.



Really?  I would def give him some infractions for that shit.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 11, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> That's not banning material, who gives a shit.



I'm not even remotely serious.


----------



## Yanick (Jan 11, 2008)

Hey DOMS, how many people have you banned so far?


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 11, 2008)

You will be his 999,855,883,885 is you don't watch you mouth Yanick.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 11, 2008)

Yanick said:


> Hey DOMS, how many people have you banned so far?



Not counting spammers...none.  I came close to booting Danny, but none really.

If you _are_ counting spammers, probably upwards of 100.

Oh, and I did ban a company rep, but that was reversed.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 11, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> You will be his 999,855,883,885 is you don't watch you mouth Yanick.


----------



## ZECH (Jan 11, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Not counting spammers...none.  I came close to booting Danny, but none really.
> 
> If you _are_ counting spammers, probably upwards of 100.
> 
> Oh, and I did ban a company rep, but that was reversed.



OOPS!


----------



## DOMS (Jan 11, 2008)

dg806 said:


> OOPS!



You're next, mister!




It wasn't my fault!  He had a new account and his first 6 posts were for products off site. So I nuked him.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 11, 2008)

could you ban DG? or are mods protected from banning?


----------



## DOMS (Jan 11, 2008)

PreMier said:


> could you ban DG? or are mods protected from banning?



I can't ban Super Mods or Admins, but I can ban Iain.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 11, 2008)

ban that bastard!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 11, 2008)

i love you iain


----------



## DOMS (Jan 11, 2008)

We all do.


----------



## IRM (Jan 11, 2008)

DOMS said:


> We all do.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 11, 2008)

You only have 112 posts, you don't count.


----------



## IRM (Jan 11, 2008)

DOMS said:


> You only have 112 posts, you don't count.



I should count, since at least 111 of them have been dedicated to Iain bashing/outing.


----------



## Yanick (Jan 11, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> You will be his 999,855,883,885 is you don't watch you mouth Yanick.



I is sorry masa. Dun whip me masa, I is very sorry.



DOMS said:


> Not counting spammers...none.  I came close to booting Danny, but none really.
> 
> If you _are_ counting spammers, probably upwards of 100.
> 
> Oh, and I did ban a company rep, but that was reversed.



I was expecting a Stalin'esque mass banning to the northern frosty gulags of the internet aka BB.com.


----------



## danny81 (Jan 11, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Not counting spammers...none.  I came close to booting Danny, but none really.
> 
> If you _are_ counting spammers, probably upwards of 100.
> 
> Oh, and I did ban a company rep, but that was reversed.



u tried banning me softie. but it got reversed


----------



## DOMS (Jan 11, 2008)

danny81 said:


> u tried banning me softie. but it got reversed



I can ban you now.


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2008)

I'm not clicking it but what was it anyways!!!


----------



## DOMS (Jan 11, 2008)

Probably the page with some javascript that makes your browser jump around quickly.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 11, 2008)

that was funny!


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2008)

OK, Prince...

please describe!


----------



## Hoglander (Jan 11, 2008)

Guy's ass with nuts and frosting


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 11, 2008)

I am with Prince....I thought it was fucking hilarious!  I bursted into laughter instantly and laughed even harder when I had to press ctrl, alt, del to close firefox.exe


----------



## Arnold (Jan 12, 2008)

david said:


> OK, Prince...
> 
> please describe!



ummm...it's a video.


----------



## Witchblade (Jan 12, 2008)

Very predictable and old. All you have to do is restart firefox though.


----------



## KelJu (Jan 12, 2008)

I thought it was hilarious. I hate that video, but at the same time I love it. Every time I get tricked into watching it, I end up watching the whole damn thing.  

I really like how trying to leave makes the words to the song pop up.


----------



## Yanick (Jan 12, 2008)

How about, i closed firefox then opened it and, like a Danny, hit restore session. Had to do see whole thing over again.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 12, 2008)

DOMS said:


> I can't ban Super Mods or Admins, but I can ban Iain.



I keep hoping you will and put me out of my misery.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 12, 2008)

IRM said:


> I should count, since at least 111 of them have been dedicated to Iain bashing/outing.



I am just curious who you really are.... you know too much


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 12, 2008)

FUCK!!!  I clicked, then I laughed!


----------

